
Is “Single-Tasking” a Lost Art? - mrhandy
https://blog.nuclino.com/the-fallacy-of-multitasking-and-the-lost-art-of-singletasking
======
PaulHoule
It's interesting.

We consistently see the "multi-tasking makes you stupid" fact from
psychologists get attention every so often.

On the other hand, a high percentage of job listings, whether it be for a
short-order cook or a software tester, or most jobs state something to the
effect that they want a "good multi-tasker".

The reality is that we often have to wait for things to happen, for instance
that short order cook might wait 90 seconds for something to heat up, or I
might phone in a request to a vendor and take a few days to get resolution.
Practically you have to stack up a few tasks to keep yourself at high
utilization, but you have to limit the entry of new tasks to keep your
utilization well under 100%.

Kanban methods are good for that. You don't let new work in until some old
work is done. See also

[https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002LHRM2O/ref=dp-kindle-
redirect?...](https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002LHRM2O/ref=dp-kindle-
redirect?_encoding=UTF8&btkr=1)

